# clipped my donkey today ..



## krissy3 (May 30, 2009)

I decided to shave my donkey to air him out a bit . Poor "Da Willie" had a body full of old battle wounds. He had  scratch like scars on both sides of his hind end, a huge old gash, with hard scar tissue, a long scrape (6 or so inches ) along his side...his whole body was dinged up.




I confronted my husband about this , as it is his donkey , and he told me he was 8 or so when he got him , but under his care ( 20 years) he had no serious injuries , ôr fights, other than him biting a few sheep , and my little horse. I know the damage is done , but is there anything I can do for him ? Massage ? or some creme to soothe his skin? I tried kisses , but the scars are still there . I feel very sad for poor Da Willy... pronounced DA VEE LEE... Can I do anything to help him understand that things like this will never happen to him again? Also , now need an extra soft stable blanket for him., his blankets are a little to thick for this season , any on line stores that have soft ones in size 105 to 115 cm along the back.?thanks


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 31, 2009)

Aww Krissy, I thinnk Da Willie, knows that he is no longer going to be the subject of battle wounds and finally in his elder years, has found someone who truly does love him






for what he is and not for what someone wanted him to be.



Look into his eyes and see that sparlke, that should tell you how proud and happy he is to belong to YOU.



((((hugs))) for taking him on and caring as much as you do about Da Willie. All the TLC care you give to him will help him understand his "battle" days are over.



As for blankets, you can google horse blankets, and you should find alot of listings for blankets. If you need a special size..I always had custom made blankets for our gaited saddlebreds which you could do.

Corinne


----------

